# Tuna



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

I have never hooked into a tuna. Anyone out there got a pointer or two they could give me.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

Where are you fishing out of? Ram Powell area good size hard tails slow trolled around the rig.


----------

